

Ask HN: YC, what happens when a candidate idea competes w/another YC investment? - kiubo

Is there a conflict of interest? Or is it just a case of hedging bets? I would imagine at some point the portfolio would reach a size that would make it difficult to avoid.
======
kiubo
Also, is it recommendable for startups to apply to places like YC if this
scenario is true for them? This has to happen all the time. What's to stop a
VC from protecting his investment by giving a heads-up?

------
ig1
It's fine. YC startups Etacts, Rapportive and Xobni are all competitors in the
email CRM space.

